# Shrimp



## dragonmetalhead (Jul 12, 2011)

Can I feed my tegu Zoo Med's canned river shrimp? I keep reading about how much tegus like shrimp and I want to give them a try.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 12, 2011)

Sure why not, i get a 2lb bag of fresh shrimp for my tegus, storm eats them but rayne usually ignores them most of the time


----------



## Jason (Jul 12, 2011)

Do you feed shrimp raw, or do you get the pre-cooked ones. Shell on or pre-shelled and deveined? always wondered, that the only reason i haven't tried feeding shrimp before


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Jul 12, 2011)

I get them raw, but I do peel them. I had one bout with impaction with my littler guy and I will never do that again. I don't feed shellfish too often however, due to worry over mercury and iodine content.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 12, 2011)

I feed raw and i take the shell off myself, i remembering reading to feed with the shell off so thats what i always do


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you so much for all the advice. I'm gonna try the shrimp out; since he seems to really like silversides, I figure he's got a taste for seafood. Worse case scenario, I can give 'em to the turtles.


----------



## Jason (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks guys, Ollie's gonna appreciate it.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 12, 2011)

i too get fresh shrimp and they love it. its an occasional food though for mine


----------



## Longfellow777 (May 9, 2022)

Rhetoric said:


> i too get fresh shrimp and they love it. its an occasional food though for mine


Will cooked and raw be ok? No seasoning just not raw? I didn’t cook them I bought them that way


----------

